# Cali and Kenzie in the recent snow [pic heavy]



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Thought I'd share pics of our two in the snow at the beginning of last month.


Kenzie. by calinyx, on Flickr


Cali. by calinyx, on Flickr


One way to freshen up! by calinyx, on Flickr


Please play..... by calinyx, on Flickr


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

about time we saw some more roughs. dont they love it, i know my collies used to love playing in the snow. lovely to see your babies again


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh gosh they are so beautiful!


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Youll have more brushing than me, want to buy a hairdryer ?

They are looking lovely.


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> about time we saw some more roughs. dont they love it, i know my collies used to love playing in the snow. lovely to see your babies again


Cali used to sledge when she was younger....yep, our garden is on a hill. She'd drag our DD's sledge to the top of the hill and then sit on it. Once back to the bottom, she'd grab the rope and then pull it back up and start again.ut:

Now at almost 13....she'd still quite happily stay out there all day...mad auld besom!



Hannahmourneevans said:


> Oh gosh they are so beautiful!


I think so, but then i'm biased:thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what an intelligent cali. i'm just so amazed that we dont see more collies about nowadays.


----------



## xMaloreyx (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow, so much fluff to them! I don't know what I'd do with all that fur, haha! Just stunning.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i actually dont find the collies hair so hard to groom as my cats hair, that definitely seems harder


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs! Their faces are to die for!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

They are both absolutely beautiful!!

I love collies in the snow! Cali is really enjoying herself!

Kenzie is so grown up now and looks so dignified! I wonder if she is like Alfie and still likes to play the puppy?!!


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> They are both absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> I love collies in the snow! Cali is really enjoying herself!
> 
> Kenzie is so grown up now and looks so dignified! I wonder if she is like Alfie and still likes to play the puppy?!!


Oh they are beautiful......and Kenzie has a whole range of 'look at me i'm gorgeous' expressions.......unfortunately we have come to the solid opinion that she was definitely bred for her looks and certainly not her brains!:yikes::drool::yikes:

Every day without fail she manages to confirm that she's as daft as a brush. She has the memory of a goldfish, but as my hubby says 'she's happy in her glaiketdom!'

Don't get me wrong, we love her to bits but everyday is littered with 'Kenzie _Really?!?!?!?!_'


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Calinyx said:


> Oh they are beautiful......and Kenzie has a whole range of 'look at me i'm gorgeous' expressions.......unfortunately we have come to the solid opinion that she was definitely bred for her looks and certainly not her brains!:yikes::drool::yikes:
> 
> Every day without fail she manages to confirm that she's as daft as a brush. She has the memory of a goldfish, but as my hubby says 'she's happy in her glaiketdom!'
> 
> Don't get me wrong, we love her to bits but everyday is littered with 'Kenzie _Really?!?!?!?!_'


Haha, she sounds quite like Alfie!! He has a range too, especially if he has been cheeky and then he throws one of his looks!

He is quite smart and remembers EVERYTHING! Good and bad. But he has plenty of 'oh Alfie' moments!

Good job she is so pretty then


----------



## coda (Jan 3, 2013)

great lookin dogs ...love the second one ...nice photo's:thumbup1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

must admit your kenzie is an unusual colour, never seen a merle with so much black


----------



## Kiansmummy (Jan 13, 2013)

Lovely dogs x


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the pics, so cute! 

My first dog was a rough Collie called Sonny.
He was a character too. x


----------

